# Help Needed Urgent



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

(I originally posted this in the intro section and was asked to repost here in health.. I would GREATLY appreciate some advice. Thank you!!!)


Hi there.... I'm afraid I have gotten off to a very bad start as a cockatiel parent! I went to pick out & put down a deposit on a baby cockatiel last night... (thinking the baby was nearly weaned from what I was told)... and when I got there, the lady insisted I take it home immediately. 

She wanted me to hand-feed it myself, saying it only needs a week of feedings. I have a parrotlet, but no experience with cockatiels! And I have never hand-raised a bird. But to me, this baby looks maybe 1 1/2 or barely 2 weeks old! I had expected it to be 8 weeks old. I expressed how uncomfortable I was about this and I wanted to just walk out. But I love animals and I felt so sorry for the poor thing. I won't go into details, but to be short it was not a healthy environment at all and I didn't have the heart to leave it. I wanted to get every single animal out of there... But, I brought home this baby with the hopes it will survive... It has just a few pin feathers and a tiny bit of down fluff. It had not been in a controlled temperature environment, so I immediately set up a makeshift brooder the best I could. 

I cleaned & set up a 20 long tank with screen lid. I put a 65watt red night-bulb on one side. I clamped the back and other side with a draped towel. So no towel on the front. I have another light and bulb, but the thermometer says 90 degrees on the wall now. I don't think the air is too warm; he is not panting. He does make little soft whistling sounds when I look at him and talk to him, so I don't think he's too hot. There is aspen shavings on the bottom for padding, then a towel, and finally a paper towel so I can see if he is digesting anything. I also put in a tall heavy mug (so that it won't tip) with water so the air doesn't get too dry. 

I have fed him 3 times and am about to try to give him a small amount in a few minutes. Last time I just gave him a small amount of warm water because his crop was not empty. (So that's 3 feedings, 1 just water, and now about to feed again.) I gently massaged his crop to feel and it is not hard. I have used a thermometer to check the formula / water is at 101-102. I think I had the consistency right... And I tried to just do the best I could... going in with the syringe from his left (my right). Oh I am feeding him Hagen Baby Hand-feeding Formula. I did not feed him that much even tho he wanted more. I gave him the same temp. water at the end and been cleaning out his mouth with a wet q-tip. I know I am doing much, much more than the "breeder" was... But I have NO experience and have never done this! I may be doing this all wrong! From what I can tell, his crop was not empty when I brought him home. 

I am worried he may have a sour crop. He is digesting something I think because he has pooped about six times. He did just poo again 2 times in the past hour. But his crop still does not look empty. Just an hour ago he started standing for the first time and he seems to really want to be talked to. My parrotlet is watching him from the outside of the glass with interest and the little guy looks back at us like he really wants to stay with us. So if I can't get him to an avian vet till Monday, is he gonna make it?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Pictures please, this is about the only way we can help. You'll need to let his crop empty completely before feeding him again. This sounds like slow crop right now, but if you keep putting food on top of old food it can turn sour. So step back and let it empty, then give him another feed. It sounds like you are doing everything right, even if you had no clue you were lol. 

There are a lot of stickies in the breeding section that you can read through about feeding babies and such, the spice rememdy (garlic, cinnamon, and ginger mix) is good at add to the baby's formula, it'll help a lot.


----------



## lisaowens (Oct 17, 2011)

do you have an emc vet that you can talk to? i have never feed a baby it scares me but if you need immediate assistance i would suggest a 24 hour emc vet. they cost more because it is weekend but could help the emc vet i use will give me suggestions on what can be done till i can bring the animal in.


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

Just took this pic


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Was this picture taken before or after feeding him/her ?


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Hello I am no expert,but would like to tell you that I have sent a message to an experienced breeder asking this person to advise you as soon as possible.In any case,can you not talk to a vet like lisaowens suggested? All the best X x


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

I am looking for an emergency vet to call in my area now. This picture taken apx 115am. Fed him at 11pm. Now I realize I should not have... Just now gave him the spice mix. Won't be able to take him to a emergency vet till tomorrow because of health issues with my son and I have no one to help me, but I am trying to find somewhere to take him... I know I should not have brought him home, but I honestly do not see how he could have survived much longer in the terrible conditions he was living in.  Oh, he just left a dropping as I was typing this. Seems a lot, with the liquid and solid separated. Maybe just seems a lot cause I'm used to parrotlet poop, though. So surely, he is digesting something? Right now he is snuggled in a washcloth on my chest. Is it going to harm him if I hold him some? I just feel bad for him to be all alone in the tank and I want him to know he is loved so he will be more likely to stay with me. If you can pray for him to be okay and for me to find an avian vet, I would appreciate it. Thank you!


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

Okay... just thought I'd update: I just talked to a staff member at an exotics EV hospital. It's apx 1 1/2 hours away. Also found out there is no local avian / exotics vet (regular hours even) around here, also the same distance away. That's hard to believe. Anyhow. The girl who I talked to spoke with the vet and relayed that as long as he is defecating and willing to eat every 3-4 hours he can wait to see an avian vet during regular hours. They would not give me any advice over the phone.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

You can hold him for short periods of time. The red veins are very prominent but not bad as of yet. Keep using the spice mix with your formula and try to let the crop empty before you feed him each time. Also, make sure you're feeding ten percent of his body weight (which means you need to weigh him so you know how much he weighs, a kitchen scale will do this easily.)


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

Will the red reptile night bulb I am using hurt him? Sorry of this sounds dumb, but it can't burn his skin (like we get sunburn), can it? I want to keep the temp steady, but worried bout that. I could not find a tank heating pad at the store & don't feel safe leaving a medical care heating pad on all the time. Thank you!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If its not coated in teflon it should be fine, you can aim it at the towel covering the cage versus directly in the cage so that its not directly on his skin. O and make sure there is an area of no heat (no light or anything) so he can go there if he does get too hot.


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

I'm so glad you took my advise and posted in the health section! I was thinking of your little bird all night, and went searching for an update first thing this morning. Glad to see he is still doing OK. I will pray for him. 

I would also consider reporting this 'breeder' to the humane society, especially if there are more animals in distress there.... this is just so wrong on so many levels.


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you! I appreciate all the advice. I was thinking last night same thing about reporting...


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

Okay, this is asking a lot... but there a breeder in North Carolina triangle willing to take in this bird? I have been doing my best, but I honestly do not know what I am doing. I really want this baby to survive! Even though he is thin, he has spirit. He will listen and sort of softly whistle back when I quietly whistle to him. He looks up at me with those little red eyes and I know he wants to live! I love him and do not want him to die. BUt I don't think I can do this. I am so worried I am doing things wrong. I emailed 2 breeders off the net that are selling birds. I haven't heard anything back yet, but I am desperate for this guy to live!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

4birdNC is in NC...I'll PM him and ask. I think there is another breeder also in that area, maybe she'll see this and respond.


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

Thank you!!!!

I am kinda out away from the city but can drive to Fayetteville area, Raleigh, Chapel Hill... just take me some time.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

roxy culver said:


> 4birdNC is in NC...I'll PM him and ask. I think there is another breeder also in that area, maybe she'll see this and respond.


I went ahead and PMed angelmommy24 the link too.


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

This is how he looks now. Feeding him only apx .7ml and this pic is just after his 3pm feeding. Does his crop look bad? Is it supposed to completely empty? I am still using the spice mix in his formula. Maybe I'm not getting it hot enough. It's 101 or 102 degrees. I am afraid to burn him so scared to go hotter.. Does he look bad? Sorry! This is nerve-wracking. So worried about him.


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

Oops, forgot pics...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

No his crop looks really good now, the red veins I was talking about are gone. The ideal temp for food is 104-106 so you can go just a tad bit hotter. And yes, you need to let it completely empty before each feed. You're doing really good!


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

What if the crop doesn't completely empty?

What does an empty crop look like?

Thank you for all your help!!! I will get formula a little hotter next feeding. If he looks somewhat improved, I am hopeful. I really want him to make it! 

I appreciate everything!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

An empty crop will be really small, a lot smaller than that crop in the picture. I don't have a picture of an empty crop as I've only ever had to feed from Day one and my mama bird took over soon after. Have you been able to get his weight yet?


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

I used my sons homeschool scale and he's about 50 grams. His crop does not get really small. Thats why I'm feeding so little. I know that the lady who had him fed him way way too much and the formula was cold, nor did she wash her hands and she was smoking. He was also very cold and all that combined is why I just decided to bring him home and try my best. He was quiet and didn't move much at first, but now he is always making sounds. Hungry sounds but also some chirpy sounds. He's not too active unless I talk to him. Then he stands and stretches to feed, but his crop not empty.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm just jumping on and haven't had a chance to read to much I'm located in holly springs please tell me how I can help you


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

New2Cockatiels said:


> Okay, this is asking a lot... but there a breeder in North Carolina triangle willing to take in this bird? I have been doing my best, but I honestly do not know what I am doing. I really want this baby to survive! Even though he is thin, he has spirit. He will listen and sort of softly whistle back when I quietly whistle to him. He looks up at me with those little red eyes and I know he wants to live! I love him and do not want him to die. BUt I don't think I can do this. I am so worried I am doing things wrong. I emailed 2 breeders off the net that are selling birds. I haven't heard anything back yet, but I am desperate for this guy to live!


Oh sweety I am so sorry I am located in holly springs if ypu can meet me today I'm off of work.. It's so sad the breeder did this defintlwy report them!! How far are you from holly springs?? It just breaks my heart


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Can I help you in anyway???


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

New2Cockatiels said:


> I used my sons homeschool scale and he's about 50 grams. His crop does not get really small. Thats why I'm feeding so little. I know that the lady who had him fed him way way too much and the formula was cold, nor did she wash her hands and she was smoking. He was also very cold and all that combined is why I just decided to bring him home and try my best. He was quiet and didn't move much at first, but now he is always making sounds. Hungry sounds but also some chirpy sounds. He's not too active unless I talk to him. Then he stands and stretches to feed, but his crop not empty.


I sent you a private message I hope I can help you ..


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh I am so thankful for everyone's help! And @ angel- Thank you for your offer to help. I definitely just about needed it, but thankfully heard back from a breeder just a little over an hr away. The info on "stickies" links got him this far, along with everyone's help! I'm so grateful. I'm on my way to take him there in a few and am thanking God for such caring people.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

So glad to hear this please keep us posted on him Where are you located


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Glad you found someone...at 50g he should've only been getting about 5mLs a feed anyways. Keep us posted.


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

oh good news!! I'm so happy you found somebody who will continue raising him for you until he is old enough to REALLY come home to you. Pls. keep us updated on your baby, we are all rooting for him!!!!!


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Im really happy youve found someone to take him and care for him until he can come back home to you.I am sending my best vibes to the both of you.please keep us posted .hope he will improve very soon.Good job well done you X x:thumbu::clap::flowers:


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

Good luck with you little darling. Report that breeder you bought it from. They shouldnt be allowed to keep breeding in such horrid conditions.


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

Well I heard back from the breeder this morning. The baby was put in with another clutch with parents because he is so young. Really got lucky that they had a group just a bit younger and so far he is being accepted by the foster parents & siblings. Yay! I'm so thankful! If he makes it through, I should be able to bring him back home when he is ready. I did also bring home a beautiful cockatiel baby that is fully weaned and absolutely beautiful. I have no idea if it is a she or he. But 'he' is very sweet, already tame, eating well, and just really adapting to life here without any issues. I am praying for the baby to pull through and hopefully he will!

I do not understand why my county will only accept a complaint of animal abuse if the caller provides full name, address, and is willing to testify in court. For my own reasons (the safety of my children & not wanting to make my family a target for retaliation because the surrounding area has a really high crime rate), I wish to make an anonymous report. I think that it's unfair to not accept anonymous calls and believe that this policy may be a contributing factor to the large number of starving and stray animals roaming free in this county. I also don't understand why there is not some sort of licensing system for breeding, so that if you wish to breed any animal you must be registered and comply with inspection... for the sake of the health and well-being of all the animals involved.


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad to hear you found a breeder to help and that the tiel is doing well. And congratulations on your new tiel.


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

congrats on the new baby tiel, sounds like you found a GOOD BREEDER! I'm glad he/she was able to keep your baby for you until he is old enough to come home. Now, a pic of the NEW baby would be great


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

Took this last night. Phoenix doesn't mind stepping up, sitting on a shoulder, or just hanging out so far. He likes seed, but doesn't know what to do with the few pellets I put in his dish along with the seed. He watches Gizmo (Parrotlet) eat Nutriberries with some curiosity, lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Very pretty baby...I would put the pellets in a separate bowl, eventually he'll get curious and peck or play with them and end up realizing they're food. Can't wait til your other baby is all feathered up and home too!


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

Ok will do. I read that cockatiels like to live together. (I have a flight cage for my Parrotlet, but he could never be caged with another bird.) 

Phoenix has the exact same cage, all his own. When I get the baby lutino back, should I put him with Phoenix or cage him separately? I would keep them separate for a while, but I mean eventually. It's 31 x 20 1/2 x 53. Will they still be tame if they live together?


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

Aw, I have just finished reading the whole thread and I am so happy that things are working out wonderfully! I have two tame cockatiels in a big flight cage (the size you have actually) and I added the male a few months after I bought the female. They have both kept their tameness no problem, they are still sweet and bonded to me. So, I assume Phonenix should be fine with the lutino tiel too


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

New2Cockatiels said:


> Will they still be tame if they live together?


They will. I have a boy and girl that live together in a cage and when I walk in the room, they perk up, get excited and run to the cage door to be let out. As long as you play with them on a daily basis, they will have every reason to want to be out with you even if they have each other to keep themselves company during the day.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> Phoenix has the exact same cage, all his own. When I get the baby lutino back, should I put him with Phoenix or cage him separately? I would keep them separate for a while, but I mean eventually.


Babies have gentler personalities than adult birds, and if you put the two of them in the same cage (after an appropriate introduction of course) it's very likely that they will live together happily.


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

Oh good! Would be fun to watch their interaction together too.


----------



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

It seems all is working out. Congratulations! Where are you located? USA? I cant believe you have to testify in court and can not report this person for in humane breeding practices.


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

Is the baby banded?? I'm wondering if he is then he can possibly be reported to the NCS also since you live in NC also if you PM me the breeder contact information I will reach out to the breeder and can see the living situations I would be willing to report them and testify!!


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

No he is not banded.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Congrats on having Phoenix and all the best with the baby chick.I hope he improves fast so that he can be back home with you . Phoenix is a lovely bird.X x


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi, I just got to this thread. I would have been close enough and willing to help, but I see you've resolved the situation! =) If you ever need a hand or advice, I'm right outside of Winston Salem...feel free to PM me, because I don't always check all threads. I can't wait to see how the baby does and what he/she looks like when all grown up. I would like to know privately who the breeder is. I know a lot of breeders in the area, and I recommend them to potential bird owners from time to time. I would also like to know who to warn against.
Thanks for taking such good care of this little one.


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

well looks like i won't be getting the lutino baby back afterall... the breeder put him in with his other cockatiel parents that had a clutch. the happy news is that the parents & siblings accepted him the first day (from what i was told) and i just heard back today that the baby is still doing well & they expect him to be just fine. so the 'adopted' parents are raising him without any issues.

bad news for me is that they want me to buy him back, for less than full price but still. i already bought him once for full price and spent $30 on handfeeding formula that they refused to accept when i took him to them... plus i paid $85 for a pied cockatiel from this breeder that agreed to wean him... so i can't justify buying him back. i just hope he ends up living a healthy life & goes to a very loving and caring home. let this be a lesson to anyone else. do NOT buy an unweaned bird! you may think you can save it or find someone who can - but your better off just walking away, as heart-breaking as that is...

thanks to all again who offered advice on this thread!


----------



## AMom2011 (Apr 25, 2012)

OH no



I understand that they are asking for reimbursement for taking care of your 1. baby, for food AND all the time they will spend hand feeding and hand taming him, (it's a LOT of work, time, and commitment !!)

so when you said they are asking 'not full price' what are they asking?

if it would be me, *I* would get that lutino back when he is ready, of course, there is too much history attached to this little one, and you might always think about him... wondering..... no way would I NOT get him back, but that's just me.

your cage is plenty big enough for 2, and to have 2 is so much fun!!! they interact with each other, they play with each other, they mirror each other... AND, last, but not least, YOU will always be their # 1 person!!! 

I have 2, after first only taking 1, and even though they are THRILLED to be together again (they are siblings) *I* am their 'human' and they get sooo excited to see me every morning, and during the day.

so if your worries are that they might not be tame or won't love you, if there are more then 1, don't. THEY WILL!!! 

to me it's great to know that if I don't have time for my tiels, they have each other to play around with, and to keep company. 

please think about it?? Your 1. baby is only about 2 weeks old, and has a good 6 - 8 weeks left, before he is ready....


----------



## bubbleslove (May 27, 2012)

What a situation u have on hand. I can't help u with the breeding bit but just want to wish u lots of luck. My prayers r with u. And I'm sure if baby does survive he's going to be a VERY special bird 

However I really do wish u would report the Seller to your Animal Cruelty Association. This is NOT acceptable as far as I am concerned..


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its understandable they would ask for some money for caring for the baby...but they didn't discuss this with you when you took the baby to them? That should've been the first thing they mentioned, in my opinion. I would buy the baby back for sure, only because you put so much into it already. I understand the money situation its just hard to let a little one go.


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

So how much would a reasonable amount be considering that they are not hand feeding & are letting the foster bird parents feed him? Just wondering. Thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Well you have to take into account that they are feeding the parents and will be feeding your baby when it starts to wean. Did they say they wont be handfeeding it? They could pull it later to handfeed once its built up some strength. I would say $40-$50 would be a good price, considering they are taking care of it for you. But then again, I don't put a price on my birds.


----------



## coinman1057 (Apr 28, 2012)

I just got done reading the whole story, and from what you told us about the other bird you got from this breeder, they will hand feed and hand tame their birds. If that's the case, you should consider all the work they put into that little one you bought and brought home, after all, they are helping you out BIG TIME. right? I looked at those pictures, and I don't think there was much life left in that little bird you bought. These people are saving his life. I think giving them 50 bucks or whatever is nothing compared to 20 years of joy. jmo


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

ok thanks again. will be picking him up in apx 3 weeks...


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

New2Cockatiels said:


> ok thanks again. will be picking him up in apx 3 weeks...


So are you getting the little guy?

 You are doing the right thing.


----------



## New2Cockatiels (Jun 2, 2012)

Yes when she (or he)is ready. 3 weeks maybe... Actually praying shes the same sex as Phoenix. (No idea, but guessing Phoenix is female.) I hope keeping them separated but close will help them to be tame and bonded to me instead of each other. 

I actually took video & pics of her when I had her those 2 days and have watched them, ...thinking, hoping, & praying she's gonna be ok.


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Youre definitely doing the right thing congrats X x


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I hope keeping them separated but close will help them to be tame and bonded to me instead of each other.


Being housed together wont make them not bond to you. Cinnamon was the first tiel I brought home, she was super bonded to me, even took a mate, but when I came home from work she jumped out of her box and wanted to be with me. Her mate ended up just having to tag along if he wanted to spend time with her. Also keep in mind they may not bond to each other either or become best buddies. But you will have two babies who love you!


----------

